# Seachem Stability -- accidentally froze it



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought a bottle of Seachem Stability for a new setup. After one use (yesterday) I put it in the fridge. It seems to have frozen, as today when I shook it it rattled.

I think that Stability probably contains bacteria. Will freezing it ruin it? Should I buy a new bottle? 

If I do buy a new bottle, obviously I can't put it into my fridge because Stability seems to freeze at a higher temperature than milk does. Can I store it at room temp? 

Thanks!


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Here's the answer


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, CDSGO, that certainly answers my question. I'll get a new bottle.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

The Seachem people wrote me back very quickly, too, much faster than I was expecting. They said,

"Although the bacteria in Stability can withstand a wide ranges of temperature & pH, the bacteria have most likely been compromised by being frozen.For future reference: Stability contains bacteria that are held in a dormant spore state, therefore refrigeration of Stability is not necessary."


----------

